# Bugs



## Ozzy (Jun 19, 2008)

My wife's garden is right on the side of the garage. We've had a huge bug problem in the garage...everything from spiders to crickets, and annoying flying bugs. I thin\k thta alot of the bug activity comes from my wife's garden which attracts them. Does anybody know of some good stuff to help keep these bugs out of my garage?


----------



## ScottyDon't (Jun 24, 2008)

Spray the garage.


----------



## Byrdman (Aug 29, 2008)

Tell her to move her garden.....


----------

